

Ask HN: How Much Shuold My Share Be - webbrahmin

Hi,
I am in talks with an angel investor. The startup is in kick off stage (embryonic stage. The angel investor will put in money (around $10,000) while I will do the management and development. With this money we will develop a MVP for proof of concept.
How much should my share be? The question is over simplified. But if you answer with a number it will help me with a place to start thinking in more complex terms.
Thanks<p>*MVC corrected to MVP
======
fasteo
Y combinator is taking a 7% [1] and giving 120K. A good starting point for you
specific case.

[1] [http://blog.ycombinator.com/the-new-
deal](http://blog.ycombinator.com/the-new-deal)

